# Exposed PVC; racks



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

Do schedule 80 and schedue 40 PVC conduits have the same strapping requirements? I have found PVC listed only as such, not by schedule. The requirements for 3/4" are every 3 feet, this is a requirement for both types, correct?
Thanks.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

RNC - article 352 ?


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm on article 352, I just don't see anything specifically for schedule 80 compared to schedule 40- it's all just PVC? Am I missing something?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LogicDB said:


> I'm on article 352, I just don't see anything specifically for schedule 80 compared to schedule 40- it's all just PVC? Am I missing something?


You should strap the schedule 80 as you would the schedule 40.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

*4 Out Of 3 People Have Trouble With Fractions* 


:laughing::laughing::laughing:




From the previous post.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

exposed pvc rack?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> exposed pvc rack?


 I would like to see a picture of it myself.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Especially if it's outside.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Especially if it's outside.


 Yea, maybe on the side of a building?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I like the ones on the roofs.


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, we've done tons of them (pvc on racks) in the plating shops and such. I'm working with this foreman that thinks that you don't have to strap schedule 80 as frequent as schedule 40, and I think that he's nuts. The code doesn't even mention a difference (that I can find).


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you running pvc cause of chemicals or?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The only other place I can think of is the manufacturer website.


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, corrosive chemicals.
Thanks for the help guys, looks to me like there is no difference between the two in terms of support.


----------

